# david cameron in cairo,why



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

who on earth organized this for what,or why


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

bat said:


> who on earth organized this for what,or why


for talks with the new government,wasn't aware we had one.
same old same old.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

So he and Obama can put the foot into an Arabic country and meddle and be one step closer to some oil

Go home..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> So he and Obama can put the foot into an Arabic country and meddle and be one step closer to some oil
> 
> Go home..


What Arbaic country?? The UK and the states are already here and meddling, that is nothing new. Expect a visit from an American big wig shortly


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

As we in the Uk have just had one MP sentenced to a year in prison, an another one awaiting sentence, plus 4 others on charges, the other 650+ have got away with it.

I presume he is here to give a few tips to the locals on how to present a good defence in court, conviction rate of one in a hundred, I think the last regime will take them odds!


----------



## wales1970 (Aug 19, 2010)

bat said:


> who on earth organized this for what,or why


Well we dont want him here...


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

I really do not understand why anybody would ask a question like this on an
open forum - - - Like anyone here would have any idea - - - WHY..????

Apart from trying to get in quickly, and show "solidarity" - (read - we support you,
give us your dosh......)....


----------



## egyptiansun (Feb 18, 2011)

I hope he came to apologies on behalf of UK for occupying Egypt then carving up Arabia's borders to their ideals.

That would be a good start.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

egyptiansun said:


> I hope he came to apologies on behalf of UK for occupying Egypt then carving up Arabia's borders to their ideals.
> 
> That would be a good start.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

No comment 

David Cameron's Cairo visit overshadowed by defence tour | Politics | The Guardian


----------



## egyptiansun (Feb 18, 2011)

I actually like the guy. He was the first to say something of substance when the protests were getting violent.

But it could have just been good editing and camera work. 35fps and the right color tie can work magic, literally.

Responsibility. You can't run from it.

Shazam.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Whiskey96 said:


> I really do not understand why anybody would ask a question like this on an
> open forum - - - Like anyone here would have any idea - - - WHY..????
> 
> Apart from trying to get in quickly, and show "solidarity" - (read - we support you,
> give us your dosh......)....


well obviously,many do.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

egyptiansun said:


> I hope he came to apologies on behalf of UK for occupying Egypt then carving up Arabia's borders to their ideals.
> 
> That would be a good start.


or he could be here to visit the graves of the many thousand of young allied forces who fought and died on egyptian soil, whilst the egyptians were making a deal with hitler.
i think there blood wiped the slate clean.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Prime Minister David Cameron takes arms dealers to Egypt to promote democracy | Mail Online


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Prime Minister David Cameron takes arms dealers to Egypt to promote democracy | Mail Online


first in line eh.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> first in line eh.




Indeed... to give the USA it's due the tear gas that was used here and supplied by them was well out of date so I hope I am right in presuming they had stopped supplying and the regime was using up old stock...


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Indeed... to give the USA it's due the tear gas that was used here and supplied by them was well out of date so I hope I am right in presuming they had stopped supplying and the regime was using up old stock...


or maybe they recycled the old canisters.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

egyptiansun said:


> I hope he came to apologies on behalf of UK for occupying Egypt then carving up Arabia's borders to their ideals.
> 
> That would be a good start.


Really??!! 

With all the money USA, UK, France, Germany, who else?! The WHOLE EU is paying to feed the majority of the Egyptian population whose own “governments” have been neglecting and abusing for decades and make sure they get a better education?! Think the only ones who owe Egypt and Egyptians an apology would be other EGYPTIANS who been (Still are, and obviously will keep on?) Abusing the rest of the Egyptians! (Oh and please don’t start with the bloody “foreign agenda” thing! It’s the real world, who gives anything for free these days!).

As for people that are stuck in the 1800's & 1900’s, or who knows, may be stuck long way before that?! Well, I’ll just try to be nice and say they can just suit themselves (Wait for a time traveling machine maybe and try to jump back there?) And I’ll just watch and laugh (Politely! But I can’t really help it! Sorry!).


----------



## wales1970 (Aug 19, 2010)

I wonder if he will offer them the harriers he has just scrapped and the ark royal is going spare.


MaidenScotland said:


> Prime Minister David Cameron takes arms dealers to Egypt to promote democracy | Mail Online


----------



## lostsheep (Jan 24, 2011)

DeadGuy said:


> (Oh and please don’t start with the bloody “foreign agenda” thing! It’s the real world, who gives anything for free these days!).


Are you saying DG that foreign governments have an ulterior motive and don't give money out of the goodness of their hearts and because they are humanitarians.
Oh dear me. Am going to wind up losing my faith in big bloated hypocritical governments. Always thought they were the answer to all of life's problems.

Need to reevaluate my life now.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Cameron says UK prejudiced for believing Muslims cannot manage democracy
Prime minister will tell Kuwait national assembly that Britain was wrong to prop up 'highly controlling regimes' as way of ensuring stability


I wish Cameron had said that the UK government believed Muslims coulnd't manage democracy.
It was never my belief.


----------



## egyptiansun (Feb 18, 2011)

Amen, freedom of speech requires no apology.

There is only one country you can criticise and lose your job. Especially if you are a reporter. Even a reporter of that nation.


Peace


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

lostsheep said:


> Are you saying DG that foreign governments have an ulterior motive and don't give money out of the goodness of their hearts and because they are humanitarians.
> Oh dear me. Am going to wind up losing my faith in big bloated hypocritical governments. Always thought they were the answer to all of life's problems.
> 
> Need to reevaluate my life now.


All I’m saying is it’s just life, everyone owes everyone, at least they DO their share of the good stuff, yes I hate politics and politicians, and yes I believe USA, UK and many other countries are doing many stupid mistakes, but they’re definitely NOT the ONLY ones to blame! And blaming them for basically EVERYTHING "bad" that happens to anyone is definitely ridiculous and pointless!! Mind you expecting anyone to “apologize” for something that happened like a century ago!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> All I’m saying is it’s just life, everyone owes everyone, at least they DO their share of the good stuff, yes I hate politics and politicians, and yes I believe USA, UK and many other countries are doing many stupid mistakes, but they’re definitely NOT the ONLY ones to blame! And blaming them for basically EVERYTHING "bad" that happens to anyone is definitely ridiculous and pointless!! Mind you expecting anyone to “apologize” for something that happened like a century ago!


yes totally agree with you,
at some point egyptians have to take responsibility for there own actions.
if that means standing on there own two feet,then so be it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> yes totally agree with you,
> at some point egyptians have to take responsibility for there own actions.
> if that means standing on there own two feet,then so be it.




Well said... yes let them stand on their own two feet and when they mess up then they will have to take the blame themselves unless of course there happens to be an expat around at the time
Egyptians are very very good at blaming everyone and everything for their problems/woes etc without taking responsibility for their own actions or lack of them


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well said... yes let them stand on their own two feet and when they mess up then they will have to take the blame themselves unless of course there happens to be an expat around at the time
> Egyptians are very very good at blaming everyone and everything for their problems/woes etc without taking responsibility for their own actions or lack of them


having said that,am in uk at moment,
and speaking to egyptians who left egypt long before all this kicked off,the young ones at uni, ( my son amongst them) have said if the situation improves they would like to return when they graduate,as they feel maybe they have a better chance now.
so maybe, just maybe.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> having said that,am in uk at moment,
> and speaking to egyptians who left egypt long before all this kicked off,the young ones at uni, ( my son amongst them) have said if the situation improves they would like to return when they graduate,as they feel maybe they have a better chance now.
> so maybe, just maybe.




At least if the graduates return from the west they knew that they cannot go in at managing director level.

IMO what the country needs is a good old age pension system so that people can retire and make way for younger people, and more importantly a good free family planning clinic for women only that the men don't know about.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well said... yes let them stand on their own two feet and when they mess up then they will have to take the blame themselves unless of course there happens to be an expat around at the time
> Egyptians are very very good at blaming everyone and everything for their problems/woes etc without taking responsibility for their own actions or lack of them


Thank goodness! and I thought it was just my OH 

Seriously though, I think many Egyptians expect too much to happen overnight, but inevitably the proverbial will hit the fan, as politics and people's long standing habits will not be erased that easily. 

Until now (many will tell you "we lessa") the regime/foreigners/foreign governments was to blame for anything that went wrong. If and when the regime goes, and that's still very debatable at this stage, this country will have to take ownership and deal with the mess. 

As I said before, I want to remain optimistic


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> At least if the graduates return from the west they knew that they cannot go in at managing director level.
> 
> IMO what the country needs is a good old age pension system so that people can retire and make way for younger people, and more importantly a good free family planning clinic for women only that the men don't know about.


Don't think the number of younger people who may be trusted on a specific responsibility would be enough these days.......They're not as many as people think 

An efficient educational system would be a good start, will take at least a whole generation to show its effect, but for me that means people need to move ASAP, every day counts now, specially the days spent moaning about who did or didn't do this and that......Mind you the weeks spent fighting about who's gonna be "suitable" or not for this and that.......It's just crazy in here right now! And it's not gonna get anyone anywhere!


----------

